# Mi diario de trading intradia en vídeos



## Isfxtrader (4 Feb 2017)

Buenos días, hace poco empecé a grabar mis sesiones de trading intradía y subirlos a Youtube. Si alguien está interesado en ver una operativa diaria real y transparente, sin ocultar operaciones ni adornar los resultados, podéis verlos en mi canal 
Isfx trader - YouTube
A parte, iré publicando aquí mis vídeos diarios.

Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Jeenyus (4 Feb 2017)

para ir al casino, prefiero ir al de torrelodones, con un poco de suerte me tomo una copa con sabina.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (4 Feb 2017)

Jeenyus dijo:


> para ir al casino, prefiero ir al de torrelodones, con un poco de suerte me tomo una copa con sabina.



Tienes un daytrader que te está mostrando sus operaciones sin ocultar nada y solo se te ocurre soltar una gracieta. Yo también opino que la bolsa es un casino, pero si tienes que decir algo que sea al menos con algo de fundamento. Mira los vídeos y comenta después.


----------



## Jeenyus (4 Feb 2017)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Tienes un daytrader que te está mostrando sus operaciones sin ocultar nada y solo se te ocurre soltar una gracieta. Yo también opino que la bolsa es un casino, pero si tienes que decir algo que sea al menos con algo de fundamento. Mira los vídeos y comenta después.



Me he pasado años operando, y yo tambien me creia muy bueno y muy daytrader, swingtrader, hasta casi creia que era mano fuerte. Era un pobre iluso, como el 99% que creen que van a vivir de hacer 2 clicks en el momento apropiado. Al final te revientan cuando quieren. Ya tienes un comentario razonado.


----------



## renaultmaster (4 Feb 2017)

Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días, hace poco empecé a grabar mis sesiones de trading intradía y subirlos a Youtube. Si alguien está interesado en ver una operativa diaria real y transparente, sin ocultar operaciones ni adornar los resultados, podéis verlos en mi canal
> Isfx trader - YouTube
> A parte, iré publicando aquí mis vídeos diarios.
> 
> Saludos y buen trading!



Gracias 
Te seguiré


----------



## Isfxtrader (6 Feb 2017)

Buenos días y gracias por los comentarios de apoyo Geologia_matutina y renaultmaster. Siento por ti Jeenyus que no hayas conseguido la consistencia, es un camino largo y difícil que no todo el mundo consigue domar. 

Por mi parte, hoy os dejo el línk del vídeo de mi sesión de hoy 6 de Febrero +0.49% - YouTube la que ha sido una sesión express, con 2 operaciones y un 0.49% de beneficio.

Hasta mañana y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (6 Feb 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Te dare un vistazo, también intento compartir operaciones.

Un saludo.:rolleye:


----------



## Isfxtrader (6 Feb 2017)

iron34 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes,
> 
> Te dare un vistazo, también intento compartir operaciones.
> 
> Un saludo.:rolleye:



Fantástico iron34, cuantos mas compartamos mejor. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Isfxtrader (7 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy el precio iba lanzado y mi primera operación tardó en llegar pero al final me dio beneficios con lo que se ha quedado en una sesión limpia y sencilla.

7 de Febrero +1.11% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.



Cimoc dijo:


> Gracias por los videos.
> ¿Con cuantos minilotes entras?.
> ¿Podrías poner las ganancias/perdidas en pip a la vez que en porcentaje?



Buenas Cimoc, la verdad es que uso lotes dinámicos dependiendo de la distancia entre la entrada y el stop inicial, por lo que no tengo en cuenta los pips en mis resultados. Me parece una forma más controlada de llevar el riesgos y mas concorde con los rangos del precio actual.


----------



## renaultmaster (7 Feb 2017)

Hola Isfxtrader.
Me gustan tus vídeos.
¿Qué plataforma utilizas para el trading?


----------



## Isfxtrader (8 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy se me ha alargado la sesión con 3 operaciones y una pérdida del 1.29%.

8 de febrero -1.29% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.



renaultmaster dijo:


> Hola Isfxtrader.
> Me gustan tus vídeos.
> ¿Qué plataforma utilizas para el trading?



Buenas renaultmaster, uso el broker CMC Markets, en su plataforma web, no es de las mejores para intradía, pero tiene buenos precios y permite poner ordenes muy cerca del precio actual, lo que me va perfecto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geógrafo (8 Feb 2017)

Hola que tal.

He estado viendo tus vídeos pero no entiendo muy bien tu operativa, quiero decir, no usas indicadores verdad? Si es así, usas price action para entrar al mercado? 
Vas a explicar cómo es tu forma de entrar y salir? 
Cuando pones que ganas o pierdes un % pero de qué cantidad? No es lo mismo una cuenta de 100 euros, que otra de 100000. No es mejor que pongas los pips que ganas o pierdes en cada tarde?

Perdona por tantas preguntas y por si hay faltas, estoy escribiendo desde el móvil.

Un saludo.


----------



## Isfxtrader (9 Feb 2017)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> He estado viendo tus vídeos pero no entiendo muy bien tu operativa, quiero decir, no usas indicadores verdad? Si es así, usas price action para entrar al mercado?
> Vas a explicar cómo es tu forma de entrar y salir?
> ...



Buenas Geógrafo, gracias por el interés y por las preguntas, intentaré responder a todas lo mas claro que sepa. En la descripción de los vídeos puse un link al blog donde explico el sistema, con imágenes para explicar en que momentos entro y salgo según las velas(uso Heiken Ashi), así como otros aspectos del sistema. En cuanto al lotaje, hay varios sistemas principales de 
calcular los lotes, como es usar lotes fijos, en tal caso los pips son muy importantes porque es la forma de calcular los beneficios/pérdidas, y también lotes dinámicos, como es mi caso, yo calculo el lotaje de cada operación para arriesgar un 2% calculándolo desde el punto de entrada hasta el stop inicial, por lo que no me importa si son 5 pips o 20, perdería un 2% en ambos. Y para la cuenta, si vas con porcentajes es lo mismo para una cuenta de 100 que de 10000, los porcentajes son iguales.
Espero haber arrojado luz sobre tus dudas, sino dimelo. Saludos.


----------



## Isfxtrader (9 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión aburrida hoy para mi, aunque el euro haya estado de rally toda la mañana no me ha dado respiro para entrar, así que ninguna operación hoy.

9 de Febrero 0% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Geógrafo (9 Feb 2017)

Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenas Geógrafo, gracias por el interés y por las preguntas, intentaré responder a todas lo mas claro que sepa. En la descripción de los vídeos puse un link al blog donde explico el sistema, con imágenes para explicar en que momentos entro y salgo según las velas(uso Heiken Ashi), así como otros aspectos del sistema. En cuanto al lotaje, hay varios sistemas principales de
> calcular los lotes, como es usar lotes fijos, en tal caso los pips son muy importantes porque es la forma de calcular los beneficios/pérdidas, y también lotes dinámicos, como es mi caso, yo calculo el lotaje de cada operación para arriesgar un 2% calculándolo desde el punto de entrada hasta el stop inicial, por lo que no me importa si son 5 pips o 20, perdería un 2% en ambos. Y para la cuenta, si vas con porcentajes es lo mismo para una cuenta de 100 que de 10000, los porcentajes son iguales.
> Espero haber arrojado luz sobre tus dudas, sino dimelo. Saludos.



Hola de nuevo y gracias por responder.

Perdona pero no he visto el link a tu blog, ¿podrías ponerlo de nuevo?

Respecto al % de afrriesgar, aunque sea lo mismo para una cuenta de 100 que de 10000, psicológicamente pues no es lo mismo, más bien me refería a eso, hay que llevarlo bien, jeje.

Supongo que le habrás hecho un backtesting antes, ¿no? Supongo que con buenos resultados, ¿qué rentabilidad diaria, mensual o anual te da el sistema?, ¿estás en demo o en real?

Otra vez perdona por mis preguntas pero es que yo también hago mis "cositas" con esto del trading, tengo unas cuantas estrategias que me son rentables, aunque meto muy poco dinero, entro con 0.05 lotes y cosas así, aún no estoy preparado mentalmente para subir los lotajes, cuando esté más seguro de mi mismo, que no de mi par de estrategias que tengo, subiré algo más, poquito a poco sin prisas. Ah, opero en 4 horas y en 1 hora, aunque me encanta ver la gente que hace scalping o que opera en 5 - 15 minutos.

Y por cierto, a los troles que dicen que esto es como el casino pues muy bien, que piensen lo que les de la gana, yo ya paso. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos la semana, yo con resultados negativos, ya que hoy he tenido 2 operaciones negativas que me han restado un 3.38% y me han dejado el total de la semana en -3.13%.

10 de Febrero -3.38% - YouTube

El lunes más, saludos buen trading y buen fin de semana!

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 12:21 ----------




Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo y gracias por responder.
> 
> Perdona pero no he visto el link a tu blog, ¿podrías ponerlo de nuevo?
> 
> ...



Buenas Geógrafo, si, efectivamente la diferencia psicológica es notable jajaja y hay que sentirse cómodo. Lo bueno de operar con un porcentaje es que subes el lotaje siempre que vayas ganando y baja según pierdes, por lo que no das saltos significativos y cuesta más desconcentrarte por culpa de eso. Con este sistema ahora, estoy arriesgando en cada operación casi 90€, pero a parte tengo 3 sistemas más, para diversificar. Uno en rango mensual, uno en rango diario y otro con entradas en 1h, pero muy medidas, pero al final lo que más me gusta es el intradía, para mi es muy cómodo, pocas horas y muy controlado.
Está guay lo de compartir estrategias y formas de tradear, sigue así. Saludos.


----------



## iron34 (10 Feb 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Adjunto la última del Usd/Cad, intentare publicarla con mas antelación.

Buenas tardes amigos;
Para el día de hoy me fijo en el cruce dólar frente al canadiense (Usd/Cad), sigo apostando por su recorrido alcista.

Salgo a mercado como consecuencia de una posible corrección de la subida, para continuar con sus compras.

Pongo largos en los 1.3116, con un stop en los 1.3064, el take lo fijo en los 1.3176. Tendré en cuenta la activación de un trailing stop en los +25.-puntos.

YouTube

Un saludo y muy buen Trading







Isfxtrader dijo:


> Fantástico iron34, cuantos mas compartamos mejor. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Geógrafo (10 Feb 2017)

iron34 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes,
> 
> Adjunto la última del Usd/Cad, intentare publicarla con mas antelación.
> 
> ...



Hola, no se que ocurre pero me da error el enlace y no puedo verlo.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 14:03 ----------




Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días traders, acabamos la semana, yo con resultados negativos, ya que hoy he tenido 2 operaciones negativas que me han restado un 3.38% y me han dejado el total de la semana en -3.13%.
> 
> 10 de Febrero -3.38% - YouTube
> 
> ...




Cuál es tu blog? Podrías poner el enlace aquí?

Un saludo.


----------



## Isfxtrader (13 Feb 2017)

Buenos días, empezamos semana nueva, hoy he tenido una sesión larga, 1 operación y una pérdida del 0.77%.

13 de Febrero -0.77% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2017 at 12:27 ----------




Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola, no se que ocurre pero me da error el enlace y no puedo verlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 14:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenas Geógrafo, la verdad es que tengo el blog un poco olvidado y no le hago mucho caso porque lo usaba de diario antes de grabar los vídeos, pero el último artículo es una descripción del sistema. Diario de trading
Saludos.


----------



## Isfxtrader (14 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, un día más os traigo mi sesión del días, hoy 1 operación.

14 de Febrero +0.98% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (15 Feb 2017)

Buenos días, una sesión más para la colección, hoy una única operación.

15 de Febrero +0.91% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (15 Feb 2017)

*Me pongo largos en DAX-30*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy voy a intentar la búsqueda de un impulso alcista en el DAX-30 alemán, como consecuencia de una corrección en su escalada alcista. Por lo tanto, la estrategia intradiaria que planteo es la siguiente:

Entro en largos en los 11.795, con stop en los 11.763. Para esta posición voy a activar un trailing stop en los +20 pips de avance de mi posición.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (16 Feb 2017)

Buenos días, os traigo nuevo vídeo de la sesión de esta mañana. Una operación de nuevo que me suma 1,21%.

16 de Febrero +1.21% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (16 Feb 2017)

Ok, excelente.

Ire compartiendo las mias también...

Un saludo.:rolleye:



Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días, os traigo nuevo vídeo de la sesión de esta mañana. Una operación de nuevo que me suma 1,21%.
> 
> 16 de Febrero +1.21% - YouTube
> 
> Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (17 Feb 2017)

iron34 dijo:


> Ok, excelente.
> 
> Ire compartiendo las mias también...
> 
> Un saludo.:rolleye:



Fantástico iron34, así vemos otras formas de operar.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2017 at 12:58 ----------

Buenos días traders, última sesión de la semana, con 3 operaciones y un total de -0.95%.

17 de Febrero -0.95% - YouTube

Seguimos el lunes, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (17 Feb 2017)

*Apreciación en el corto plazo para el Eur/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Las presiones vendedoras en el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), aumentaron dado que el par no logró mantener el soporte anterior dado en los 1.0581 (mínimo del 16/01/2016). Una resistencia más cercana a valorar, la sitúo en los 1.0679 (máximo del 16/02/2017). Espero una continua apreciación en el corto plazo.

No obstante, mi objetivo principal, lo centro en el patrón de cruz de la muerte de finales de octubre, puesto que me continúa marcando un sesgo bajista, habiendo perforado en su momento el soporte clave de los 1.0458; por lo tanto, esperare debidas correcciones para marcar entradas en cortos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:rolleye:


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, nueva semana y nueva sesión, hoy 2 operaciones y una pérdida del 1.43%.

20 de Febrero -1.43% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (20 Feb 2017)

*Oportunidad de largos en Eur/Aud*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy planteo compras en el cruce euro frente a australiano (Eur/Aud). Me planteo dicha programación, ya que me parece excesivo el castigo sufrido por el euro y la sobrecompra en la divisa australiana, más aún teniendo en cuenta el fuerte aumento de empleo temporal en relación con el número de empleos fijos publicados durante el último mes en Australia.

Por lo tanto, programo entrada en largos, en la zona de los 1.3805, con un stop en los 1.3705, para ir a buscar los 1.3950.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.





Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días traders, nueva semana y nueva sesión, hoy 2 operaciones y una pérdida del 1.43%.
> 
> 20 de Febrero -1.43% - YouTube
> 
> Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (21 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, buena y rápida sesión hoy, con una operación y un beneficio del 4,35%.

21 de Febrero +4.35% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (21 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce libra frente al dólar (Gbp/Usd) tuvo cierta volatilidad en el día de ayer, pero sin una dirección clara para el sentimiento de medio plazo. El mercado intentó corregir las caídas del viernes, pero el rebote resultante no fue lo suficientemente agresivo para romper por encima de la línea de Marabuzo desde el 23 de enero o para volver a probar seriamente la media móvil de 13 sesiones.

Por lo tanto programo cortos en los 1.2460, con stop en los 1.2512, para ir a buscar los 1.2383.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (22 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido un error en la captura de pantalla y falta un trozo del vídeo, en cuanto a la sesión, 3 operaciones y una pérdida del 2,91%.

22 de Febrero -2.91 - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (22 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Aprecio en la paridad libra frente a australiano (Gbp/Aud) una formación de canal alcista, a cuyo quiebre de la parte baja del mismo en temporalidad de 1.-Hora, podría facilitarnos el acceso a mercado.

Por lo tanto, programo cortos en cierre horario bajo los 1.6193, con stop en 1.6232, para buscar recorrido en 1 a 1 hacia los 1.6150.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

*gracias*

Gracias por la aportación


----------



## Isfxtrader (23 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión cortita, con 1 operación que se me ha quedado en break even.

23 de Febrero +0.04% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (23 Feb 2017)

*Hola buenas tardes,

Finalmente ayer la figura de objetivo en el cruce Gbp/Aud, fue alcanzado.

Un saludo.*:rolleye:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Aprecio en la paridad libra frente a australiano (Gbp/Aud) una formación de canal alcista, a cuyo quiebre de la parte baja del mismo en temporalidad de 1.-Hora, podría facilitarnos el acceso a mercado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido sesión contemplativa, pues la única señal que me ha dado la he obviado porque la última onda fue en contra de mi tendencia, así que acabo la semana prácticamente en break even.

24 de Febrero, sin operaciones - YouTube

El Lunes más, buen finde a todos.


----------



## iron34 (24 Feb 2017)

Posibilidad de poner rumbo hacia zona de máximos en la moneda Usd/Cad
Buenas tardes amigos;
A mediados de la presente semana, se publicaron las peores cifras de ventas al por menor de los últimos meses en Canadá, lo que acabó presionando a su divisa a la baja y llevó al cruce Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad) a rebotar dejando un doble techo, rumbo hacia los mínimos de la semana pasada.

Esta zona de mínimos en torno a los 1.3000 debe comportarse como un soporte consistente a corto plazo, además la devaluación en estas últimas sesiones del dólar americano y las subidas del crudo (que esperan aún a que sean publicados los inventarios semanales) dejan espacio a la divisa canadiense para poner rumbo nuevamente a esa zona de máximos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (27 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy parecía que podía romper con fuerza y dar una buena operación, pero al final el precio perdió fuerza dejándome la sesión con 1 operación y un beneficio del 0.38%

27 de Febrero +0.38 - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (27 Feb 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Estupendo compañero.

Un abrazo.:Aplauso:


----------



## Isfxtrader (28 Feb 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos el mes con una sesión larga porque el precio se ha ido en contra al principio pero al final me ha dejado una operación con beneficios. El recuento del mes ha sido negativo con un total de -1.55%.

28 de Febrero +1.73% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 12:37 ----------




iron34 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes,
> 
> Estupendo compañero.
> 
> Un abrazo.:Aplauso:



Gracias iron34, igualmente


----------



## iron34 (28 Feb 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Libra frente al Dólar (Gbp/Usd) conocida como “Cable”, opera con cierta volatilidad dentro del rango horario formado por la resistencia de los 1.2582 y el soporte de los 1.2347 (baremos considerados en la fase del corto plazo). Asimismo, la moneda permanece por debajo de la fuerte resistencia de los 1.2771, lo que lleva al mercado a seguir vigilando el área de los 1.2400, puesto que a cuya ruptura aceleraría la visita a los 1.2347, puesto que coincide además con la base de la figura de la cuña intradiaria.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (1 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos el nuevo mes con una sesión con 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0,50%.

1 de Marzo +0.50% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (1 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

*Figura completada de manera estricta en el cable, así que para las posiciones en corto, ya se puede proteger posición y cerrar mitad de lotes.*







Un saludo.





iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> El cruce Libra frente al Dólar (Gbp/Usd) conocida como “Cable”, opera con cierta volatilidad dentro del rango horario formado por la resistencia de los 1.2582 y el soporte de los 1.2347 (baremos considerados en la fase del corto plazo). Asimismo, la moneda permanece por debajo de la fuerte resistencia de los 1.2771, lo que lleva al mercado a seguir vigilando el área de los 1.2400, puesto que a cuya ruptura aceleraría la visita a los 1.2347, puesto que coincide además con la base de la figura de la cuña intradiaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (2 Mar 2017)

Buenos días, seguimos un día mas con una sesión en modo recuperación, 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0,52%.

2 de Marzo +0.52% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (2 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

objetivo cumplido con creces en Libra-Dólar, el que quiera puede activar un Trailing Stop:







Saludos:8:



iron34 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes,
> 
> *Figura completada de manera estricta en el cable, así que para las posiciones en corto, ya se puede proteger posición y cerrar mitad de lotes.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (3 Mar 2017)

Buenos días, para acabar la semana, he tenido una sesión larguilla, con 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0,51%. Aunque he tenido algo de slipeage en la primera entrada, con la segunda he conseguido recuperar así que día salvado y a disfrutar del finde.

3 de Marzo +0.51% - YouTube

Hasta el lunes y buen finde a todos.


----------



## iron34 (3 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

La pérdida de la zona de los 1.0618 en el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), pone fin al rebote comenzado en los 1.0339. En este sentido, por debajo de los 1.0828, puedo seguir pensando en más caídas para las próximas semanas hacia zonas de 1.0452 y posteriormente hacia la fuerte base de los 1.0339.

Por lo tanto, la no superación de los 1.0618 en cierres intradiarios, me hará decantarme por salir en cortos a mercado.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (6 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con nuevas energías y una sesión fantástica, con 1 operación y un beneficio del 6.56%.

6 de Marzo +6.56% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (6 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Dólar frente al Franco Suizo (Usd/Chf), continúa apreciándose tras haber desafiado el soporte de los 1.0021. El mercado opera con la resistencia horaria fijada por la parte superior del canal ascendente y la resistencia clave del 1.0344 (máximo del 15/12/2016). Su estructura técnica sugiere una mayor apreciación, por lo tanto, me decanto por estar en el lado largo hasta la visita de los 1.0344, punto donde tomaré decisiones al respecto.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (7 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido un día aburrido, pues el precio no me ha dado señal clara y luego se ha ido a favor durante toda la sesión, por lo que no he podido entrar.

7 de Marzo Sin operaciones - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (7 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Los metales precisos continúan viendo presión de la venta mientras que la subida de los tipos de interés por parte de la Fed el 15 de marzo, parece cada vez más probable. Una acentuada acumulación de oro especulativo en la semana hasta el 28 de febrero, ha dejado vulnerable al metal precioso centrado en la reunión del FOMC.

Por el momento el Oro, está centrado en la búsqueda del soporte técnico de los 1.222 y 1.212, puesto una vez quebrados los mismos, podremos incrementar cortos en el metal precioso.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (8 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión rápida hoy, con 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0.50%.

8 de Marzo +0.50% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (8 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce dólar frente al yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), rompió su rango de principios de semana, avanzando firmemente por encima de la cifra de 114.00 antes de la publicación de datos de EE.UU, ganando aún más después de que la encuesta ADP de EE.UU imprimiera 298K.

En el gráfico de 4 horas, los indicadores técnicos se han vuelto bruscamente alcistas dentro del territorio positivo, mientras que el precio avanzó muy por encima de sus medias móviles de 100 y 200 periodos. El cruce nos muestra confianza para largos en el punto actual por encima de los 114.50, mientras que, para confirmar ganancias adicionales, la moneda necesita avanzar más allá de los 114.95, donde protegeremos posición y cerraremos mitad de lotaje.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (9 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión aburrida y con una operación con pérdidas.

9 de Marzo -1.57% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (9 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce libra frente al dólar (Gbp/Usd), perforo con decisión el soporte de los 1.2254 (mínimo del 19/01/2017). La estructura técnica de la paridad, muestra a la moneda expuesta a caídas más amplias. En el punto actual, la resistencia horaria a tener en cuenta para posible alivio a la reversión, la ubico en los 1.2214, pauta que por el momento no veo viable.

En el medio plazo, el patrón bajista se ha acentuado mucho más tras el voto del Brexit, lo cual deja expuesto al cruce a mayores declives. Me mantengo en cortos con punto de inflexión ubicado en los 1.2214.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Oker (10 Mar 2017)

Gracias por los videos. A mi me parecen interesantes.


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos la semana con una sesión con 3 operaciones y una pérdida del 4.32%, con lo que el beneficio del inicio de semana se ha ido disolviendo hasta quedarse en un total de 0.90%, al menos en positivo.

10 de Marzo -4.32% - YouTube

El Lunes más, buen fin de semana!

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 12:40 ----------




Oker dijo:


> Gracias por los videos. A mi me parecen interesantes.



Gracias Oker, se agradece saber que son de utilidad, saludos


----------



## iron34 (10 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Las caídas tempranas que asistimos ayer en el cruce euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd), extendieron las pérdidas de la semana hacia los niveles más negativos en cuatro días de negociación. No obstante, el informe de ayer destacó que el potencial para tres patrones alcistas, como señal negativa de reacción al aumento del pasado viernes, se ha debilitado. Esto se podría justificar, dado el interés de compra que ha vuelto al cruce y ha llevado a ganancias netas.

Me pongo largos en los 1.0600, con stop en los 1.0540, con búsqueda de beneficios hacia los 1.0681.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (13 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos nueva semana movidita, hoy he tenido una sesión difícil con 3 operaciones negativas que me han acumulado una pérdida de -5.19%.

13 de Marzo -5.19% - YouTube

Mañana seguimos, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (13 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Objetivo cumplido de manera eficiente.

Un saludo...:rolleye:



iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Las caídas tempranas que asistimos ayer en el cruce euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd), extendieron las pérdidas de la semana hacia los niveles más negativos en cuatro días de negociación. No obstante, el informe de ayer destacó que el potencial para tres patrones alcistas, como señal negativa de reacción al aumento del pasado viernes, se ha debilitado. Esto se podría justificar, dado el interés de compra que ha vuelto al cruce y ha llevado a ganancias netas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (14 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión tranquila, con una operación en breakeven con lo que se me ha quedado el día como lo empecé.

14 de Marzo 0% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (14 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy voy a llevar a cabo una estrategia de cortos en el par dólar australiano – yen (Aud/Jpy). Por lo tanto, planteo compra de yenes ante posibles riesgos de los próximos días (con elecciones en Holanda, subida de tipos en EE.UU, Brexit o caída pronunciada en petróleo) y lo hago en este caso contra el australiano, puesto que lo veo excesivamente sobrecomprado durante los últimos meses.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el par se encuentra en zonas de directriz bajista desde los máximos de febrero.

Por lo tanto, salida a mercado en los 86.94/90, con stop en los 87.33, para ir a toma de beneficios en los 86.53.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (15 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos la tónica de estas últimas sesiones, con un día difícil en el que el precio se ha quedado estancado en un rango pequeño con movimientos nerviosos, lo que me ha dejado con 4 operaciones y una pérdida del 3.26%.

15 de Marzo -3.26% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (15 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Aunque el cruce dólar frente al franco suizo (Usd/Chf), continúa negociándose dentro del canal ascendente horario, el mercado vigila su soporte. La resistencia clave se ubica en los 1.0344 (máximo del 15/12/2016), mientras que el soporte más inmediato a vigilar, lo ubico en los 1.0075 (mínimo del 13/03/2017); así que muy atentos al mismo, puesto que su quiebre me hará situarme en cortos. Su estructura técnica sugiere el desarrollo de una fase de consolidación.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (16 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión larga, pero tranquila y con buenos resultados, lo que suaviza el pesar de la semana. 1 operación con un beneficio del 2.56%

16 de Marzo +2.59% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (16 Mar 2017)

Para el que aprovechara la caída en la paridad, ya puede cerrar parte la de la posición y proteger el resto.

Un saludo.:rolleye:



iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Aunque el cruce dólar frente al franco suizo (Usd/Chf), continúa negociándose dentro del canal ascendente horario, el mercado vigila su soporte. La resistencia clave se ubica en los 1.0344 (máximo del 15/12/2016), mientras que el soporte más inmediato a vigilar, lo ubico en los 1.0075 (mínimo del 13/03/2017); así que muy atentos al mismo, puesto que su quiebre me hará situarme en cortos. Su estructura técnica sugiere el desarrollo de una fase de consolidación.
> 
> ...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (16 Mar 2017)

El Euro se ha reforzado bastante tras el fracaso de Wilders en Holanda, si fracasa también Le Pen será el momento de salir del dólar. 

Gracias por tus aportaciones.


----------



## Isfxtrader (17 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, última sesión de la semana, con 1 operación un beneficio del 0,92%.

17 de Marzo +0.92% - YouTube

Buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (17 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Tras no haber podido romper la resistencia clave de los 115.62 (máximo del 19/01/2017), el cruce dólar frente al yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), se queda oscilando tras haber perforado el soporte de corto plazo del 113.56 (mínimo del 06/03/2017), secuencia que nos da paso a cortos con posible visita inmediata a zona de los 111.67.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con buenos resultados, 3 operaciones y un beneficio del 0.49%.

20 de Marzo +0.49% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (20 Mar 2017)

Posición en protección y a la búsqueda de su objetivo.

Un saludo. 




iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Tras no haber podido romper la resistencia clave de los 115.62 (máximo del 19/01/2017), el cruce dólar frente al yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), se queda oscilando tras haber perforado el soporte de corto plazo del 113.56 (mínimo del 06/03/2017), secuencia que nos da paso a cortos con posible visita inmediata a zona de los 111.67.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (21 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión rápida hoy con 1 operación y un 1,63% de beneficio.

21 de Marzo +1.63% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (21 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), desafía la resistencia del canal ascendente ubicada cerca del 1.0800. Su quiebre indicaría la persistencia de la presión compradora. La resistencia clave yace sobre el aún distante nivel de los 1.0874 (máximo del 08/12/2016). Su estructura técnica lo muestra proclive a apreciarse hacia esta última.

El soporte clave lo ubico en los 1.0500 (mínimo del 22/02/2017); por lo tanto por encima de los 1.0800 salgo en compra hacia la resistencia de los 1.0874, donde protegeré la posición.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (22 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión de las buuenas, con una operación casi en la apertura con un retorno del 3.42%.

22 de Marzo +3.42% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (22 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Como consecuencia de posible corrección en el cruce Euro frente a la Libra (Eur/Gbp), considero poner cortos sobre los 0.8690, el stop lo ubico en los 0.8730 e iré a buscar un desarrollo próximo a los 0.8648 (estrategia 1 a 1), eso sí activare un trailing stop cuando la posición avance sobre los +20 pips.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (23 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión tranquila hoy, con 1 operación y un beneficio del 0.15%

23 de Marzo +0.15% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (23 Mar 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Objetivo cumplido en la paridad…

Un saludo.:Aplauso:8:





iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Como consecuencia de posible corrección en el cruce Euro frente a la Libra (Eur/Gbp), considero poner cortos sobre los 0.8690, el stop lo ubico en los 0.8730 e iré a buscar un desarrollo próximo a los 0.8648 (estrategia 1 a 1), eso sí activare un trailing stop cuando la posición avance sobre los +20 pips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Mar 2017)

Buenos días, acabamos la semana con una sesión aburrida, pues el precio se fue en contra sin dar entradas. Una semana fácil con 4 días de beneficios que suman un 5,44%.

24 de Marzo sin operaciones - YouTube

Seguimos el lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## fonx (24 Mar 2017)

Hola, no soy un frecuente de Burbuja pero desde hace un tiempo estoy algo metido por la macro y el Forex, así que pasaré algo más de tiempo por este foro.

Acabo de descubrir tu hilo. Parece que se te da bastante bien el Fx. Solo he tenido tiempo de ver un par de videos. Tu primer video es del 16/Dic pero no describes tu estrategia. Esperaba ver algo sobre tu sistema. Tienes algun video específico sobre tu sistema o son todos de sesión pura y dura? A ver si saco algo más de tiempo para ver más videos para entender más tu operativa.

Por ejemplo yo suelo entrar en niveles desde el 61.8% a casi el 100% de retracements (no se la palabra en español) de Fibonacci, normalmente a favor de la tendencia. Pero no hago intradía, mis operaciones duran entre días y semanas. Uso generalmente el D1 bajando solo a H4 y H1 para ver como se está formando la vela. Como hago pocas operaciones (raramente más de 5 o 6 al mes) me centro en todos los cruces de USD, EUR, JPY y GBP (y alguna vez oro) porque me fijo bastante en las correlaciones. El resto de divisas ni las miro, quien mucho abarca poco aprieta.

A ver si algún día puedo hacer algo de intradía. Sería solo en EURUSD como haces tu. Es un par liquido que da pocos sobresaltos. Lo malo de tener un trabajo es que no hay tiempo para todo, y la experiencia me dice que cuando opero desde el movil tiendo a overtradear y eso no trae nada bueno.

Un saludo y a ver si podemos ir hablando.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 16:21 ----------

He visto varios videos ya. Bueno, cada uno tiene su sistema. Tu entras mucho en breakouts. Yo generalmente los evito, más que nada porque muchas veces me salían rana. Cuando sucede un breakout muchas veces gran parte del movimiento (llamemosle leg) ya ha sucedido.

No obstante, lo dicho, cada uno tiene su sistema. Un saludo


----------



## iron34 (24 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Tras no haber podido romper la resistencia clave de los 115.62 (máximo del 19/01/2017), el cruce Dólar frente al Yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), confirmó en su momento la continuidad de la presión vendedora, al punto que ahora ha perforado el fuerte soporte de los 111.36 (mínimo del 28/11/2016). La resistencia horaria más próxima a vigilar, se ubica en los 113.57 (máximo del 16/03/2017). Por lo tanto, tras el quiebre de la zona comentada, me mantengo del lado del sesgo bajista.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Mar 2017)

fonx dijo:


> Hola, no soy un frecuente de Burbuja pero desde hace un tiempo estoy algo metido por la macro y el Forex, así que pasaré algo más de tiempo por este foro.
> 
> Acabo de descubrir tu hilo. Parece que se te da bastante bien el Fx. Solo he tenido tiempo de ver un par de videos. Tu primer video es del 16/Dic pero no describes tu estrategia. Esperaba ver algo sobre tu sistema. Tienes algun video específico sobre tu sistema o son todos de sesión pura y dura? A ver si saco algo más de tiempo para ver más videos para entender más tu operativa.
> 
> ...



Hola Fonx, gracias. Si te interesa el sistema, en la descripción de los vídeos está el link al artículo donde lo explico por encima. Diario de trading: Mi sistema de trading intradía En realidad el sistema es lo de menos en los vídeos y voy acomodándolo según pasa el tiempo así que no es exacto a la descripción ahora mismo. La idea es que los que empiezan y los que están a medio camino puedan ver lo que es una operativa intradia sin adornos, con lo bueno lo malo, y que con paciencia y disciplina el trading da sus frutos. Si me sale haré algún vídeo sobre sistemas, manejo del riesgo y psicotrading, pero mas adelante jejeje.

El trading a medio plazo está genial, sobretodo si compaginas con otro trabajo, es mas relajado, da mas tiempo para pensar y reaccionar. Yo aparte del intradía uso 2 sistemas más, uno en marcos de 1M y entradas en 1D y otro en gráficas de 1H, pero con pocas entradas semanales muy bien buscadas.

Bueno, no me lio mas. Ánimos, paciencia, disciplina y el camino será más corto. Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## fonx (25 Mar 2017)

Como bien dices, ánimos, paciencia y disciplina. Te seguiré leyendo. Un saludo!


----------



## Isfxtrader (27 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con una sesión con pérdidas, 1 operación -1.60%.

27 de Marzo -1.60% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (27 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad), mantiene su rebote. No obstante, para que la estructura bajista de corto plazo quede anulada, es necesario constatar el quiebre de la resistencia de la zona del 1.3400. Más allá de esto, la paridad continúa expuesta a caídas más amplias. El soporte clave lo ubico en los 1.2969 (mínimo del 31/01/2017).

En el horizonte de mediano / largo plazo, hay un cruce de oro de las Medias Móviles Diarias de 50 y 200 periodos, lo que indica mayores presiones alcistas.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (28 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión sencilla, con una operación que ha habido que esperar a que el precio se pusiese a favor y que al final ha dado un retorno del 0.42%.

28 de Marzo +0.42% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos ben trading.


----------



## iron34 (28 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

A pesar de la ligera corrección, en parte debido a la sobrecompra que acumula el activo; el oro sigue con fuertes subidas por segunda semana consecutiva con la debilidad del dólar y la caída de los rendimientos ante las dudas que deja el gobierno al no haber conseguido el acuerdo para implementar el programa sanitario.

La exposición al oro continúa aumentando como muestra el último informe del COT y durante la semana los precios podrían seguir dentro del rango de 1.265 y 1.241.-dólares. De tal manera que el quiebre de cualquiera de los dos baremos, nos hará tomar decisiones en cuanto a salida a mercado se refiere.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (29 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos la semana con una sesión cortita y sencilla con un beneficio del 0.52% en la primera operación.

29 de Marzo +0.52% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (29 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy propongo entrada en largos para el cruce Nueva Zelanda frente al Yen (Nzd/Jpy).

Considero que el buen tono de riesgo en los mercados, y la proximidad a su media móvil de 200 periodos, darán un buen soporte.

Por lo tanto, salimos sobre los 77.92, con stop en la zona de los 77.37, para buscar recorrido hacia el nivel de los 79.62.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (30 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders, os traigo la sesión de hoy, facilita y de las agradecidas, pues he cogido una entrada con un beneficio del 3,51%

30 de Marzo +3.51% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (30 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El movimiento alcista del DAX, pone todos los máximos históricos a la vista, sin embargo la tendencia alcista no está apoyada por los indicadores clave.

El DAX está por tanto de camino hacia sus máximos históricos de los 12.388 puntos y probablemente los alcance en unos días. También las bandas Bollinger se están expandiendo, indicando el escenario inicial de la tendencia. No obstante, el RSI y MACD, siguen mostrando divergencia.

En el punto actual, el índice está probando la línea de tendencia ascendente superior; que podría ser la línea superior en una formación parecida a una cuña. Si se produce la ruptura de la mencionada cuña, podría ser un viaje accidentando hacia el máximo histórico que sólo se alcanzaría posiblemente a finales de abril o principios de mayo. Para que no sea válido este escenario, se necesita un quiebre de la zona de los 11.850.-puntos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (31 Mar 2017)

Buenos días traders,acabamos el mes con una sesión que parecía que se iba en contra pero al final me dio una entrada con la que he sumado 0.92%. Con lo que se me queda el mes en un beneficio total de +6.76%.

31 de Marzo +0.92% - YouTube

Seguimos el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (31 Mar 2017)

*Hola buenas tardes;

Procedo a proteger posición.

Un saludo.*:rolleye:



iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Para el día de hoy propongo entrada en largos para el cruce Nueva Zelanda frente al Yen (Nzd/Jpy).
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (3 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos el mes con una sesión interesante en la que solamente he hecho una entrada con una pérdida del 1.59%.

3 de Abril -1.59% - YouTube

Mañana es posible que no pueda entrar al mercado por la mañana, en ese caso lo retomaré el miércoles. Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (3 Abr 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Sin problema compañero, me gusta el planteamiento de tu trayectoria.

Un saludo.:rolleye:




Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días traders, empezamos el mes con una sesión interesante en la que solamente he hecho una entrada con una pérdida del 1.59%.
> 
> 3 de Abril -1.59% - YouTube
> 
> Mañana es posible que no pueda entrar al mercado por la mañana, en ese caso lo retomaré el miércoles. Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (4 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy, aprecio la formación de una cuña descendente en el cruce Dólar frente al Peso Mexicano (Usd/Mxn).

Dicha pauta me hace establecer largos al producirse la ruptura de la zona de los 18.81, colocando stop en los 18.66; para ir a buscar recorrido hacia los 19.03.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (4 Abr 2017)

Buenas noches traders, hoy llega tarde el vídeo que no he tenido tiempo de editarlo. La sesión de hoy interesante, con el sistema buscando largos y el preciio que parecía que no quería subir, al final 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0,49%.

4 de Abril +0.49% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (5 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, os dejo la sesión de hoy, algo complicada en la que me he dejado llevar por las emociones entrando en la segunda operación en contra del sistema, lo que me ha dejado en 2 operaciones y una pérdida total de -2.14%.

5 de Abril -2.14% - YouTube

Hasta mañana y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (5 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Libra frente al Dólar (Gpb/Usd), ha logrado rozar la gran zona de relevancia ubicada en los 1.2480 y se está manteniendo en fase lateral desde entonces. Esta pauta podría significar un posible punto de inflexión en el cruce, puesto que la consolidación de los precios por encima de los 1.2480, me haría tomar decisiones en largo, por lo tanto, paridad a mantener en el punto de mira.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (6 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, nueva sesión, nuevo vídeo. Hoy una sesión bonita en la que se ha podido sacar beneficio en un mercado de ruptura bajista, aunque la llegada a un soporte importante ha ayudado bastante. En resumen 1 operación +2.32% de beneficio.

6 de Abril +2.32% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (6 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

La paridad Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), finalmente falló del lado alcista desde su media móvil de 200 periodos como bien podemos apreciar en la gráfica que adjunto. Por lo tanto, por debajo del nivel de los 1.0906 espero más caídas, al menos con posibilidad de llegada a la zona de los 1.0493. No obstante, se está formando un nuevo patrón de muy corto plazo en forma de tripe suelo (habló del nivel de los 1.0655), a cuyo quiebre veríamos aceleración en las caídas.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos la semana con una sesión express, con entrada en apertura con alta volatilidad que ha retornado un beneficio de 0.90%, acabando la semana casi en BE (break even) -0.03%.

7 de Abril +0.90% - YouTube

Buen fin de semana, nos vemos el Lunes.


----------



## iron34 (7 Abr 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

Se acaba de quebrar el patrón del triple suelo comentado, así que se plantea buena salida en cortos.







Un saludo.


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, ya tenéis aquí la primera sesión de la semana, hoy ha tocado un mercado en rango muy estrecho en el que he entrado 2 veces y al final he tenido un beneficio del 0.50%.

10 de Abril +0.50% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## mmm (10 Abr 2017)

Isfx, ¿juegas con dinero? La sensación que das es que no.

Saludos


----------



## iron34 (10 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Euro frente a la Libra (Eur/Gbp), se estabiliza tras la fuerte caída de jornadas previas. El soporte más inmediato que debemos vigilar, lo ubico en los 0.8484, mientras que la resistencia en los 0.8591, siguiéndole la más importante en los 0.8787. Su estructura técnica lo muestra vulnerable a mayores pérdidas.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Abr 2017)

mmm dijo:


> Isfx, ¿juegas con dinero? La sensación que das es que no.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas mmm, si, opero con cuenta real.


----------



## Isfxtrader (11 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he vuelto a tener una sesión de las que me gustan, con una entrada a principio de sesión que me ha retornado un beneficio del 1.46%. Ahora a pasear y disfrutar del buen tiempo.

11 de Abril +1.46% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (11 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el cruce Dólar americano frente al Dólar canadiense (Usd/Cad), detecto figura de triangulo en fase intradiaria. El punto de inflexión lo marco en el quiebre de la zona de los 1.3327, puesto que me daría entrada en cortos con el objetivo establecido en los 1.3193, sin olvidar un stop de seguridad en la zona de los 1.3440.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (12 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy el mercado me ha dado un buen palizón, pues he entrado 5 veces con todas las operaciones en negativo restándome un total de -5.62, lo que hace que una sesión se haga larga y pesada, pero con confianza en lo que se hace y disciplina, estos baches se superan facilmente.

12 de Abril -5.62 - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (12 Abr 2017)

*Usd/Cad; confirma señal*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente, el cruce Dólar frente a Canadá (Usd/Cad), nos ha confirmado la figura de quiebre, facilitándonos la entrada en cortos según los parámetros que establecimos en la jornada de ayer.







https://charts.mql5.com/14/698/usdcad-d1-activtrades-plc.png

Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:rolleye:







iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Para el cruce Dólar americano frente al Dólar canadiense (Usd/Cad), detecto figura de triangulo en fase intradiaria. El punto de inflexión lo marco en el quiebre de la zona de los 1.3327, puesto que me daría entrada en cortos con el objetivo establecido en los 1.3193, sin olvidar un stop de seguridad en la zona de los 1.3440.
> 
> ...


----------



## iron34 (13 Abr 2017)

*Procedemos a proteger Usd/Cad*

Buenos días amigos;

Dado el avance que nos ha efectuado la posición en cortos sacada en el día de ayer en la paridad Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad), procedo a ubicar el stop en el punto de entrada, con la finalidad de proteger la posición.

También voy a cerrar la mitad de lotes sacados a mercado, con la utilidad de recoger beneficios. Ya dejare correr la posición hasta el objetivo establecido.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:8:


----------



## Isfxtrader (13 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy me ha tocado sesión contemplativa pues aunque el MACD me marcaba fuerza alcista, el precio ha estado retrocediendo parte de la gran subida de la noche con lo que no me ha dado ninguna señal válida.

13 de Abril Sin operaciones - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (14 Abr 2017)

Buenos días amigos;

Para el día de hoy, detecto un triángulo descendiente para el cruce del Canadá frente al Yen Japonés (CAD/JPY). Al quiebre de la base de los 81.83, salgo en cortos al mercado con un stop en los 82.51. Ahora bien, voy a plantear el objetivo de la siguiente forma:

•	Al llegar los precios a la zona de los 81.44, voy a proteger la posición colocando el stop en el punto de entrada.
•	Cerrare la mitad de lotes y dejare correr hasta el siguiente objetivo situado en los 81.01.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (17 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, tras 3 días sin operar hoy me ha pillado algo dormido, pero al usar un sistema mecánico y sencillo no ha sido impedimento para entrar la operación del día, con un retorno del 9.33%.

17 de Abril +9.33% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (17 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Desde un punto de vista meramente técnico, el cruce Libra frente al Dólar (Gbp/Usd), parece estar a punto de superar la resistencia de varias semanas ubicada en la región de los 1.2575 y con ello apunta a probar una resistencia en la línea de tendencia a mediano plazo cerca de la región de los 1.2590-1.2600. Esta línea de tendencia se extiende desde los máximos de octubre de 2016 hasta los máximos de 2017, región que puede ser una dura tuerca a romper para los toros.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## estereotipable (17 Abr 2017)

tanta tonteria y no ganas ni un puto chavo con esto..


----------



## iron34 (18 Abr 2017)

Buenos días amigos;

Para el día de hoy y como consecuencia de posible rebote técnico en base Fibo, me planteo poner largos en el cruce Euro frente al Yen japonés (Eur/Jpy), teniendo en cuenta los siguientes parámetros:

Voy a comprar a mercado y en caídas a zonas próximas a los 115.50. El stop lo ubico en los 115.10, para buscar recorrido hacia los 117.00, protegiendo posición al llegar los precios a la banda de los 116.05.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (18 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, el mercado ha estado muy lateral y en un rango muy estrecho, pero tras 3 operaciones he acabado el día sumando 0,51%.

18 de Abril +0.51% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (19 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, buena y rápida sesión hoy, con una operación abierta al inicio de la sesión que me ha retornado un 0.94% en 1 hora.

19 de Abril +0.94% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (19 Abr 2017)

*Objetivo cumplido en Eur/Jpy*

Buenas tardes amigos;

*En lo que respecta a la posición en el día de ayer marcada en la compra del Euro frente al Yen (Eur/Jpy), indicar que ha cumplido ya su objetivo de manera eficiente. Apenas dio tiempo a activar el trailing stop, ni tampoco se puedo reforzar lotes, puesto que los precios no respiraron hacia los 115.49/50.*







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.ehhh








iron34 dijo:


> Buenos días amigos;
> 
> Para el día de hoy y como consecuencia de posible rebote técnico en base Fibo, me planteo poner largos en el cruce Euro frente al Yen japonés (Eur/Jpy), teniendo en cuenta los siguientes parámetros:
> 
> ...


----------



## flachdance (20 Abr 2017)

Vi tu vídeo en youtube no veo nada 
videos como eso hay miles en youtube 
una forma de que puedas mostras es que muestres el investor pass
por unas horas para ver


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos la semana con el mercado muy tendencial y muy buenos resultados, con una entrada casi al inicio de sesión que se ha alargado hasta casi las 12h retornando un beneficio del 8.01%.

20 de Abril +8.01% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 12:40 ----------




flachdance dijo:


> Vi tu vídeo en youtube no veo nada
> videos como eso hay miles en youtube
> una forma de que puedas mostras es que muestres el investor pass
> por unas horas para ver



Buenas flachdance, en la plataforma que uso no hay investor pass y compartir datos de mis cuentas tampoco es lo que busco. Lo importante de mis vídeos, creo yo, es enseñar que con un sistema sencillo, con disciplina, un buen money management y una mente tranquila, asumiendo tanto las pérdidas como los beneficios, el trading intradía puede ser rentable. Si eso es lo que ves en mis vídeos y no es nada nuevo para ti, te felicito.

Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Merlin (20 Abr 2017)

Oye, Isfxtrader, felicidades por el canal. Un par de preguntas de novato:

¿Para hacer trading intradia En España hay algún tipo de requisito como ser broker o cualquiera puede hacerlo?

¿Las operaciones intradia tienen algún límite en cuanto a su número o puedes hacer todas las que quieras?

¿Si estás en España, solo puedes operar en las bolsas españolas o también puedes hacerlo en las bolsas del resto del mundo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Oye, Isfxtrader, felicidades por el canal. Un par de preguntas de novato:
> 
> ¿Para hacer trading intradia En España hay algún tipo de requisito como ser broker o cualquiera puede hacerlo?
> 
> ...



Gracias Merlin, en España los requisitos dependen del broker que elijas para operar. Básicamente la mayoría solo te piden ser mayor de edad, rellenar un test de conocimientos y aceptar las condiciones. Luego copia de algunos documentos de identidad y residencia y ya está. Cualquiera puede operar sin necesidad de licencias ni preparación previa, yo al menos no la tenia cuando empecé. Dependiendo del broker que se elija se pueden operar diferentes productos, tanto nacionales como internacionales e incluso puedes operar en brokers extranjeros así que hay bastante libertad en realidad y es bastante sencillo empezar. Pero es imprescindible y necesario hacerlo antes en demo hasta ser rentable para dar el salto a una cuenta real aunque no te lo limite nadie.

En cuanto a los límites, dependen también del broker, pero no suele ser usual que te limiten, pues ellos se llevan comisión por cada operación, así que cuantas más mejor para ellos y mas comisiones pagarás.

Así que los límites te los tienes que poner tú, a base de práctica y experiencia. Suerte, buen trading y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## iron34 (20 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Aunque el cruce Euro frente a la Libra (Eur/Gpb) permanece bajo presión, por el momento logra sostener el soporte clave de los 0.8304. De darse un rebote temporal, el mercado podría mirar hacia las resistencias de los 0.8388 (máximo intradiario) y los 0.8512 (máximo del 18/04/2017). Siempre y cuando prevalezca la resistencia de los 0.8596, su estructura técnica se mantiene negativa en el corto plazo. Por el momento el cruce lo encuentro proclive a continuar vulnerable.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (21 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos la semana con una sesión interesante, aunque el MACD marcaba tendencia bajista, el mercado ha empezado con una subida muy fuerte para luego darse la vuelta y en el segundo intento he acabado la sesión con un beneficio del 0.52%.

21 de Abril +0.52% - YouTube

Saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (21 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy propongo estrategia de cortos para el Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad). Me fijo en el tipo de cambio y también la racha negativa que lleva la divisa, tras las caídas del precio del crudo. Tenemos datos de inflación de Canadá y PMI´s en EE.UU, que me harán vigilar la zona de los 1.35—1.3575, para posible entrada en cortos.

Por lo tanto, los cierres intradiarios por debajo de la mencionada zona, me hará tomar decisiones para salida en cortos para el cruce, teniendo en cuenta un stop en la zona de los 1.3575, para ir a buscar un 1 a 1 en la respectiva posición.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, una sesión genial para empezar la semana, como el precio venía bajista y el MACD indicaba fuerza alcista, he esperado a que el precio perdiese fuerza y tras una onda bajista que no lograba hacer nuevos mínimos he entrado consiguiendo un beneficio del 4.23%.

24 de Abril +4.23% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (24 Abr 2017)

*Activados los cortos en Usd/Cad*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente se activó la posición que tenía pensada en el Pull-Back del Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad). Tras no superar la zona el viernes de los 1.3500 salimos a cortos a cierre de mercado, con stop en los 1.3575. Dado el avance rápido que gestionó la posición nos plantearemos proteger la misma en el 50% de la mecha intradiaria dejada en el punto actual, mientras que el objetivo lo llevo hasta los 1.3385.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.8:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Para el día de hoy propongo estrategia de cortos para el Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad). Me fijo en el tipo de cambio y también la racha negativa que lleva la divisa, tras las caídas del precio del crudo. Tenemos datos de inflación de Canadá y PMI´s en EE.UU, que me harán vigilar la zona de los 1.35—1.3575, para posible entrada en cortos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (25 Abr 2017)

Buenas tardes, llego tarde pero de vuelta con mi sesión diaria. Hoy otra sesión sencilla con la tendencia a favor, 1 operación +1.35%.

25 de Abril +1.35% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## sagunto1234 (25 Abr 2017)

explica un poco que es esto.
Si pones +2% es que has ganado un 2% ese dia?


----------



## Isfxtrader (26 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> explica un poco que es esto.
> Si pones +2% es que has ganado un 2% ese dia?



Buenos días sagunto1234, tu mismo te has contestado, gracias 

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 11:07 ----------

Buenos días traders, otra sesión sencilla y rápida, posición tras apertura con un beneficio del 1.99%.

26 de Abril +1.99% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (27 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, continuamos la semana con una sesión entretenida con el precio queriéndose ir en contra pero tras 2 operaciones hemos acabado el día en positivo.

27 de Abril +0.49% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (28 Abr 2017)

Eur/Usd = ¿Mas subidas a la vista?

Buenas tardes amigos;
Si bien es pronto para afirmar que se ha formado un suelo en el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), lo cierto es que el aspecto comienza a mejorar con respecto a semanas atrás. La pérdida de la zona de soporte relevante en 1.04 a comienzos del año, y su pronta recuperación, así como la mejoría en el note/bund, hacen del cruce indicaciones positivas que podrían estar anticipándome más avances.

Por el momento, la cotización por encima de los 1.0725, considero como escenario más probable para las próximas semanas, más subidas hacia el nivel de los 1.1300.

Por lo tanto, un cierre en el día de hoy por encima de los 1.0931, me hará tomar salida en largos para el cruce, para intento de búsqueda de objetivo en los 1.1300, teniendo en cuenta stop en los 1.0725.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (28 Abr 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos este fantástico mes con una sesión sin operaciones, ya que al ir cortos como indicaba el MACD y el precio ha estado subiendo toda la sesión, no he entrado en ningún momento. El resumen del mes es muy bueno, con un total de beneficio del 25.40%. El Lunes empezamos nuevo mes, con el sistema sin modificaciones, el mismo plan, la misma disciplina y sin estress.

28 de Abril Sin operaciones + resumen del mes - YouTube

Saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (1 May 2017)

Buenos días amigos;

Desde comienzos del presente año, el cruce dólar estadounidense frente peso mexicano (Usd/Mxn), ha caído entorno al 15%, recuperando niveles que no veíamos desde antes de las elecciones norteamericanas, es decir, el dólar actualmente se mantiene en los mismos niveles frente al peso mexicano si lo comparamos con las fechas en las que Trump aún no era presidente.

Teniendo en cuenta su formación técnica, parece que el par está haciendo suelo durante las últimas sesiones sobre los 18,50, y los indicadores están marcando ciertas señales de giro sobre el precio. Por lo tanto, marco salida a mercado en el punto actual sobre los 18.83, intentando aprovechar corrección y con la misma posible giro alcista. La zona de stop o punto de inflexión, la marco en la pérdida de los 18.50, con el fin de ir a buscar como mínimo la zona de los 19.45.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (1 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos el mes de Mayo con una sesión tranquila y sin operaciones.

1 de Mayo sin operaciones - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (2 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, segundo día de Mayo y ya tenemos primer resultado, en este caso negativo, tras 2 operaciones, la primera negativa y la segunda, aunque no alcanzó el profit, quedó positiva dejando la sesión en -0.61%.

2 de Mayo -0.61% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (2 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad), ha quebrado la resistencia clave de los 1.3599 (máximo del 28/12/2016) y continúa extendiendo su avance. Su estructura de precio marca un fuerte momentum alcista siempre y cuando permanezca por encima del soporte de los 1.3411, mientras que el siguiente apoyo / refuerzo lo ubico en los 1.3353. Ahora bien, el cierre intradiario para la sesión de hoy por encima de los 1.3700, nos marcará la pauta de entrada en largos para el cruce.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (3 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión express, la entrada fue a los 5 min de la apertura y salí casi en BE con un beneficio del 0.12% así que finito por hoy.

3 de Mayo +0.12% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (3 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El indeciso sesgo neutral que ayer nos presentó por segundo día consecutivo el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), nos confirma que los precios se han mantenido dentro de los parámetros del viernes. Pero lo más importante a tener en cuenta, son los picos más bajos, que han sido por el momento rechazados y el mercado cerró el día con modestas ganancias netas.

Por lo tanto, voy a programar la siguiente entrada en largos:

Compraría sobre los 1.0930, con un stop en la franja de los 1.0883; mientras que el take lo ubico en los 1.0982.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (4 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos con la semana incierta. Hoy el precio se ha dado la vuelta por lo que no ha dado ninguna operación.

4 de Mayo Sin operaciones - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (4 May 2017)

*Activada posición en el Eur/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

En el día de hoy se activa la posición dada en largos en el día de ayer, para el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd).

Refresco la entrada que programe:

Compraría sobre los 1.0930, con un stop en la franja de los 1.0883; mientras que el take lo ubico en los 1.0982.

La posición es de un uno a uno y procederé a proteger cuando avance sobre los +25.-puntos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.





iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> El indeciso sesgo neutral que ayer nos presentó por segundo día consecutivo el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), nos confirma que los precios se han mantenido dentro de los parámetros del viernes. Pero lo más importante a tener en cuenta, son los picos más bajos, que han sido por el momento rechazados y el mercado cerró el día con modestas ganancias netas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (5 May 2017)

Acabamos la semana aburrida con otra sesión sin operaciones, hoy tocaba ir alcista pero el mercado se fue bajista. Queda la semana en una pérdida del 0.49%.

5 de Mayo sin operaciones - YouTube

Seguimos el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (5 May 2017)

*Objetivo cumplido en el Eur/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente, la operación que tenía activada en el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), ha cumplido su objetivo de manera estricta y eficiente.

La programé le miércoles, se activó ayer y se completó hoy.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:8:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> En el día de hoy se activa la posición dada en largos en el día de ayer, para el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd).
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (8 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana y yo por listo no he comprobado el margen requerido por operación, con lo que hoy no tendría que haber operado pues mi broker lo multiplicó por 10 por la posible volatilidad tras las elecciones, pero no me fue tan mal, con 2 operaciones y un beneficio total de +0.49%.

8 de Mayo +0.49% y error - YouTube

mañana continuamos, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (8 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy, acabo de poner cortos en el cruce australiano frente al Dólar (Aud/Usd). En principio espero figura de continuación bajista, tras posible quiebre de la zona de rango por la franja de soporte. Estructura de la posición:

Salida a mercado sobre los 0.7386, con stop en los 0.7428, para ir a buscar objetivo en la zona de los 0.7336. Importante ajustar gestión monetaria.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (9 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, magnífica sesión hoy, con 1 operación y un 8,09%. Mañana y y el Jueves no voy a poder entrar al mercado así que descanso.

9 de Mayo +8.09% - YouTube

Hasta el Viernes, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (9 May 2017)

*Objetivo cumplido en Aud/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

En el día de hoy, se cumplió la posición en cortos que ejecutamos en la jornada de ayer en la paridad australiano dólar (Aud/Usd). 

Refresco que el objetivo se marcó en los 0.7336, prácticamente en una opción de un uno a uno, pauta que se cumplió de manera eficiente. “Recomendamos controlar la gestión monetaria”.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:rolleye:





iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Para el día de hoy, acabo de poner cortos en el cruce australiano frente al Dólar (Aud/Usd). En principio espero figura de continuación bajista, tras posible quiebre de la zona de rango por la franja de soporte. Estructura de la posición:
> 
> ...


----------



## iron34 (10 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy voy a intentar una operación contra-tendencia en el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), teniendo en cuenta los comentarios del BCE.

En el ámbito intradiario, el cruce se está parando cerca de los 1.0870, una zona que ha sido fundamental a partir de octubre de 2016. No olvidemos que todavía tenemos un hueco sin cerrar en los 1.0724 del pasado 21 de abril.

Por lo tanto, programo compra en la zona de los 1.0881, con el stop en los 1.0831, el objetivo en el ámbito intradiario lo ubico en los 1.0960.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## iron34 (11 May 2017)

*Seguimos en la operación del Eur/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Aún seguimos aguantando dentro de la posición en largos programada para el día de ayer; por el momento aguantó bien la zona del stop previsto.

Refresco la posición, puesto que aún está en zona para personas que quieran incorporarse.

Por lo tanto, programo compra en la zona de los 1.0881, con el stop en los 1.0831, el objetivo en el ámbito intradiario lo ubico en los 1.0960.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.::


----------



## Isfxtrader (12 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, vuelvo después de dos días en los que no he podido estar toda la sesión frente al ordenador y por eso preferí no entrar al mercado. Hoy ha sido una sesión un tanto incierta, pero al final me ha dado una señal válida que me ha dejado un beneficio del 0.16%.

12 de Mayo +0.16% - YouTube

Seguimos el Lunes. Buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (12 May 2017)

*Positivo en Eur/Usd ¿Protegemos?*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Con respecto a la posición en largos que venimos luchando durante los últimos 3 días en el cruce euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd); indicar que procedo a activarle un trailing stop entorno a los +40 pips, así como cierro la mitad de lotes en mercado, con el fin de asegurar ya ganancias. El resto de lotes, dejo correr hasta el objetivo marcado en los 1.0960, pero ya con la posición protegida.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:bla:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Aún seguimos aguantando dentro de la posición en largos programada para el día de ayer; por el momento aguantó bien la zona del stop previsto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (15 May 2017)

Buenas tardes traders, hoy se me ha alargado la sesión bastante, pero eso es bueno porque solo suele suceder con buenos resultados. 1 operación de 3 horas con un beneficio del 9.12%.

15 de Mayo +9.12% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## unvistazo.com (15 May 2017)

¿Cuánto llevas ganado desde que empezaste?

Por lo que veo ganas de media un 5% a la semana

¿Cuánto dinero tiene tu cuenta?

¿Por qué no pones los PIPs que ganas en lugar del Porcentaje?

Un Saludo.


----------



## iron34 (15 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El oro parece volver a recuperarse. El soporte leve de corto plazo lo ubico en los 1.195 (mínimo del 10/03/2017). No obstante, su estructura de precio lo continúa exponiéndolo a una mayor caída.

En el horizonte del largo plazo, su estructura técnica muestra el desarrollo de un creciente momentum alcista., donde se necesita la superación de los 1303.70 para confirmarla. El soporte clave lo coloco en los 1186.70.-dólares.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (16 May 2017)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> ¿Cuánto llevas ganado desde que empezaste?
> 
> Por lo que veo ganas de media un 5% a la semana
> 
> ...



Buenos días unvistazo.com, desde que empecé con este sistema, llevo una media aprox del 10% mensual, aunque no está nada mal es la mitad de lo que dices  

La razón por la que pongo mis operaciones en porcentajes es porque opero en porcentajes sin tener en cuenta los pips que hago. Dependiendo del rango de las ondas del momento en el que estoy operando.

En cuanto al tamaño de la cuenta, es algo personal y no es una información necesaria para lo que quiero mostrar.

Saludos y gracias!

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 12:22 ----------

Buenos días traders, hoy el mercado ha amanecido lanzado y se ha ido alcista sin darme margen a entrar. Así que hoy 0 operaciones.

16 de Mayo Sin operaciones - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (16 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El crudo extiende su rebote a medida que continúan liquidándose las posiciones cortas. En estos momentos se aprecia una muy fuerte demanda mientras los operadores vuelven a contemplar el nivel de los 50.-dólares / barril. El soporte de referencia lo ubico en los 43.08.

No obstante, en el muy corto plazo, debemos vigilar la superación de la media móvil de 200.-periodos, así como los 49.78.-dólares, puesto que podrían provocar un nuevo impulso alcista en el commoditie.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (17 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión de pérdidas, con 2 operaciones y un total de -3.66%.

17 de Mayo -3.66% - YouTube

Nos vemos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (17 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce australiano dólar (Aud/Usd), marca una pausa por encima del soporte clave de los 0.7339 (mínimo de carácter intradiario). Siempre y cuando permanezca por debajo de la resistencia de los 0.7608 (máximo del 17/04/2017), su estructura técnica de corto plazo se mantiene negativa. La resistencia fundamental y clave la coloco en los 0.7681. Por el momento contemplo una mayor vulnerabilidad en el cruce.

No obstante, el quiebre o ruptura de los 0.7473 y a la vez de la banda superior del triángulo simétrico, podría provocarnos entrar en largos en la divisa, con la finalidad de buscar recorrido hasta los 0.7608.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (18 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, tras la larga subida del eurodolar hoy ya daba cambio de tendencia el MACD así que tocaba ir corto. Después de perder la primera operación y entrar en modo recuperación, el precio alcanzó el profit, quedando la sesión en un +0.52%.

18 de Mayo +0.52% - YouTube

Mañana no podré operar así que nos vemos el Lunes, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (18 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

A pesar de la debilidad manifestada por el dólar, la libra frente al dólar (Gbp/Usd), no está mucho más fuerte, y no parece ser capaz de romper al alza la zona de resistencia que representa la importante zona de los 1.3000.

Por lo tanto, programo salida en cortos en la zona de los 1.2970, con stop en los 1.3100. El objetivo lo representa un recorrido uno a uno en los 1.2840.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 17:25 ----------

Recomiendo el consultorio bursátil de esta tarde:

Consultorio Bursátil Online | ActivTrades

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## iron34 (19 May 2017)

Hola buenas tardes amigos,

Si teneis la ocasión, ir al consultorio de ayer noche, el cual esta grabado.
Dio el analista dos valores al final de la sesión, que me he coronado en el día de hoy con ellos.

Hablo de Airbus y Caterpillar.

Un saludo y les recomiendo el consultorio.


----------



## Isfxtrader (22 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión express para empezar la semana, 1 operación con un beneficio del 3.23%.

22 de Mayo +3.23% - YouTube

Lo dejamos por hoy y nos vemos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (22 May 2017)

Muy buena,

Un saludo....




Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días traders, sesión express para empezar la semana, 1 operación con un beneficio del 3.23%.
> 
> 22 de Mayo +3.23% - YouTube
> 
> Lo dejamos por hoy y nos vemos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (23 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy la sesión parecía que podía ser interesante pero hacia la mitad, cuando podía ponerse a favor, ha perdido toda la volatilidad y se ha ido enrangando en una cuña. 1 operación -0.39%.

23 de Mayo -0.39% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 12:18 ----------




iron34 dijo:


> Muy buena,
> 
> Un saludo....



Gracias iron34! saludos


----------



## iron34 (23 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), extiende su avance mientras el mercado pasa a contemplar la fuerte resistencia del 1.1300 (máximo del 09/11/2016). El soporte horario se ubica en 1.0842 (mínimo del 11/05/2017), mientras que el soporte más fuerte lo ubico en los 1.0682 (base del 21/04/2017).

La estructura de precios, muestra al par proclive a seguir apreciándose. De tal manera que llegados al punto en el cual se encuentra la divisa, esperaría ruptura de los 1.1300, reconfirmada en cierres semanales, para posible subida al tren de los alcistas en la cumbre en la cual se encuentra.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy la sesión ha sido rápida pero tensa, pues el precio se ha enmarcado en un rango muy estrecho y con movimientos muy rápidos, aunque al final se ha quedado en 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0.50%.

24 de Mayo +0.50% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (24 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El precio del petróleo cotiza sin cambios después de alcanzar máximos de un mes antes, como respuesta al informe de inventarios alcistas de la API en la noche anterior y la noticia de que la OPEP y los productores no-OPEP, están cerca de acordar una extensión del recorte de producción a nueve meses.

Por lo tanto, después de alcanzar zonas indicadas en mi canal de vídeos de materias primas (el cual adjunto al pie del presente informe), “siendo la última zona de relevancia los 51.60.-dólares”; lo más importante en este punto, es ser paciente y esperar a ver que nos quiere deparar el “Oro Negro”. De tal manera que la subida al tren de los alcistas, nos la podría proporcionar de nuevo el crudo, en cierres intradiarios / semanales por encima de los 51.60.-dólares.

Vídeo Crudo = 23/05/2017 - El crudo superó el dique de los 49.78 - YouTube

23/05/2017 - El crudo superó el dique de los 49.78 - YouTube







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (25 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión larga con 2 operaciones y una pérdida del 1.78%

25 de Mayo -1.87% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Cluster (25 May 2017)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Me he pasado años operando, y yo tambien me creia muy bueno y muy daytrader, swingtrader, hasta casi creia que era mano fuerte. Era un pobre iluso, como el 99% que creen que van a vivir de hacer 2 clicks en el momento apropiado. Al final te revientan cuando quieren. Ya tienes un comentario razonado.



En mi humilde opinión creo sinceramente que es por el mercado elegido dando por hecho que es forex, quizá me equivoco al darlo por hecho. Forex está tremendamente manipulado y bueno ya sabemos todos donde van las órdenes. De hecho lo están prohibiendo ya en muchos países, si queréis os paso los enlaces. Siempre es bueno tener información.
Lo que quiero decir es que a lo mejor te falló simplemente el sistema de trading y el mercado elegido.
Yo opero acciones americanas desde siempre por ser un mercado mucho mas transparente.
Os facilito también un mini video, digo mini porqué está sobregrabado encima del original que es bastante mas largo.
Gracias y buen trading

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 13:53 ----------

No, lo del mini video no he dicho nada  no me deja insertarlo, no acepta insertar video, lo siento.


----------



## iron34 (25 May 2017)

Hola buenas tardes,

De momento no puede con la zona de relevancia, importante esperar cierres semanal.

Un saludo..:8:




iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> El precio del petróleo cotiza sin cambios después de alcanzar máximos de un mes antes, como respuesta al informe de inventarios alcistas de la API en la noche anterior y la noticia de que la OPEP y los productores no-OPEP, están cerca de acordar una extensión del recorte de producción a nueve meses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (26 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, lo primero de todo pedir disculpas pues he parado el capturador de pantalla antes de acabar la sesión sin darme cuenta así que al final el audio no concuerda con el vídeo. En cuanto a la sesión, pues se iba alcista aunque yo buscaba cortos, pero al final salió la oportunidad, 1 operación y un beneficio del 1.23% dejando la semana en un total de +2.68%.

26 de Mayo +1.23% - YouTube

Empezamos el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (26 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce de divisas Euro frente a la Libra (Eur/Gbp) continúa valorizándose. Su estructura técnica ha pasado a ser positiva a raíz del quiebre de la zona de los 0.8530. El soporte de referencia lo ubico en los 0.8304, no obstante, se muestra el cruce proclive a consolidar sus beneficios alrededor de los 0.8787.

Por lo tanto, para nuevas subidas al tren de los alcistas, esperar superación de precios por encima de la zona mencionada en los 0.8787, puesto que dicho nivel va a ser de referencia, para toma de nuevas decisiones.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (29 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, que tal el finde? Empezamos la semana relajadamente, con sesión en contra por lo que no he tenido operaciones así que a seguir relajándose asta mañana.

29 de Mayo Sin operaciones - YouTube

Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (29 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce “Libra frente al dólar” (Gbp/Usd), conocida como “Cable”, se negocia a la baja. La resistencia más próxima la ubico en los 1.3048 (máximo del 18/05/2017). El soporte más débil lo sitúo en los 1.2831, el cual está siendo meridiano para dirigirse hacia el punto de importancia ubicado en los 1.2757. Un quiebre de este último nivel, dejaría al major expuesto a una mayor vulnerabilidad y por lo tanto salida en cortos a mercado, pero muy importante esperar secuencia en cierres intradiarios por debajo de los 1.2757.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (30 May 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy también se iba en contra el precio pero dio 2 señales, desafortunadamente el precio no alcanzó el profit dejándome la sesión en -1.25%.

YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (30 May 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
Para el día de hoy, acabo de salir en cortos para el cruce de monedas Dólar frente al franco suizo (Usd/Chf). El horizonte por tanto de la posición lo voy a basar en intradiario con las siguientes premisas:

Vendo alrededor de los 0.9742, con stop en los 0.9792. el objetivo inicial lo plasmo en los 0.9692, pero teniendo en cuenta que activaré un trailing stop cuando la posición avance unos +25.-puntos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (31 May 2017)

Buenos días, acabamos el mes con una sesión compleja, con 2 operaciones negativas y la tercera positiva pero sin llegar al profit, lo que me deja el día y la semana en negativo, pero el resultado global del mes ha sido muy bueno.
Para el mes de Junio tengo preparados cambios en el sistema, más detalles en mi blog, el enlace está en la descripción del vídeo.

31 de Mayo -1.48% - YouTube

Mañana empezamos con ello, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (31 May 2017)

*Usd/Chf = Cumple objetivo*

Buenas tardes amigos;

La posición facilitada en la tarde de ayer, finalmente ha cumplido objetivo de manera estricta. Ideal siempre llevar a cabo gestión monetaria.

Refresco la posición dada = Vendo alrededor de los 0.9742, con stop en los 0.9792. el objetivo inicial lo plasmo en los 0.9692, pero teniendo en cuenta que activaré un trailing stop cuando la posición avance unos +25.-puntos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:XX:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> Para el día de hoy, acabo de salir en cortos para el cruce de monedas Dólar frente al franco suizo (Usd/Chf). El horizonte por tanto de la posición lo voy a basar en intradiario con las siguientes premisas:
> 
> Vendo alrededor de los 0.9742, con stop en los 0.9792. el objetivo inicial lo plasmo en los 0.9692, pero teniendo en cuenta que activaré un trailing stop cuando la posición avance unos +25.-puntos.
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (1 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos el mes con sesión en contra, aunque hoy me dio una señal que se fue casi directa al stop dejándome con una pérdida del 1.92%.

1 de Junio -1.92% - YouTube

Hasta mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (1 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
El cruce Dólar frente al Yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), se ha salido de su patrón triangular simétrico y continúa extendiendo su declive. El soporte más vulnerable que voy a marcar en el corto plazo lo ubico en los 110.24 (mínimo del 18 de mayo de 2017). Un soporte más sólido me aparece en la zona de los 108.13, de tal manera, que el quiebre de los 110.24, me hará tomar decisiones en cortos hacia la búsqueda del soporte sólido.

En el punto actual, su estructura de precio lo muestra proclive a mayores pérdidas.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (2 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, una sesión difícil la de hoy, empezó ya en un rango muy estrecho y aunque tuvo un par de tirones no logró coger tendencia, al final 3 operaciones negativas, una pérdida conjunta del 2.98% y dejándome la primera semana de Junio (2 días) en un total de -4.87.

2 de Junio -2.98% - YouTube

Seguimos el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## Isfxtrader (5 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con energías renovadas y nos topamos con una sesión sencilla, entrada en la vela de apertura y tras lanzarse a favor, siguiendo el precio con el stop, el precio lo ejecuta en zona positiva, +1.15% y listo por hoy.

5 de Junio +1.15% - YouTube

Continuamos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (6 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión express con una operación en la apertura que ha retornado un beneficio del 4.39%. Siguiendo el nuevo plan de objetivos semanales, al superar el 3% de beneficios, pues esta semana llevo +5.58%, acabo también la semana de trading, por lo que no vuelvo a operar hasta el lunes que viene, a ver que tal lo llevo jajajaja.

6 de Junio +4.39% - YouTube

Saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (12 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, tras 5 días sin abrir la plataforma de trading intradía, vuelvo con muchas ganas. La sesión se ha alargado pues ha empezado en contra de mi tendencia pero finalmente me dio una operación que acabó devolviendo una perdida del 0.45%.

12 de Junio -0.45% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (12 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
Para el intradía de hoy, pruebo estrategia de largos en el cruce australiano frente al dólar (Aud/Usd). La salida la efectúo a mercado sobre los 0.7539, teniendo en cuenta un stop en los 0.7520 para buscar un take en los 0.7605.

Me gusta mucho la base del stop en el cruce, así como el binomio riesgo/rentabilidad.

Chart AUDUSD, H4, 2017.06.12 14:36 UTC, Activtrades Plc, MetaTrader 4, Real - MetaTrader Trading Platform Screenshots

Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (13 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, una sesión larga hoy, 2 operaciones y un beneficio del 0.52%.

13 de Junio +0.52% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (13 Jun 2017)

*Tomamos decisiones en Aud/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

En lo que respecta a la posición dada en el día de ayer (12/06/2017) en el cruce Aud/Usd, indicar la siguiente pauta:

•	La posición efectuada en largos, aún permanece en mercado respetando la zona dada de stop. Puesto que prácticamente está en precios de entrada, en el caso de que avance positivamente hacia el recorrido que le marcamos, activare un TRAILING STOP, en los +20 pips y ya intentare buscar el Take, pero con posición protegida.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:8:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> Para el intradía de hoy, pruebo estrategia de largos en el cruce australiano frente al dólar (Aud/Usd). La salida la efectúo a mercado sobre los 0.7539, teniendo en cuenta un stop en los 0.7520 para buscar un take en los 0.7605.
> 
> Me gusta mucho la base del stop en el cruce, así como el binomio riesgo/rentabilidad.
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (14 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión de paliza, a parte de larga, con 2 operaciones con el stop directo alcanzado, lo que me ha dejado la sesión en un total de -3.98%. En estos días es cuando hay que tomárselo con más calma, sabiendo que pronto se recuperará si se siguen haciendo bien las cosas.

14 de Junio -3.98% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (14 Jun 2017)

*Objetivo cumplido en Aud/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente, la posición en largos establecida el pasado lunes 12 en el cruce australiano – Dólar (Aud/Usd), ha cumplido su objetivo de manera estricta.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:8::abajo::bla:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> En lo que respecta a la posición dada en el día de ayer (12/06/2017) en el cruce Aud/Usd, indicar la siguiente pauta:
> 
> ...


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Hola isftrader, no me he leido todo el hilo pero parece que ya no publicas videos, y tu blog tampoco esta actualizado...te animo a que sigas con tu trabajo, a mi me gusta este hilo.

Pd: Edito, si que sigues haciendo videos, animo y adelante.


----------



## kerevienteya (14 Jun 2017)

Suscribo lo dicho por Davitin


----------



## Isfxtrader (15 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado día de recuperación pues en la primera operación he tenido una perdida del 0.62% que he podido recuperar en la segunda entrada dejándome la sesión en un +0.49%. Por motivos técnicos no tengo la grabación de la sesión porque se ha grabado toda en negro así que hoy solo hay pantallazo, ya lo siento.







Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 11:28 ----------

Gracias por los ánimos davitin y kerevienteya son de gran apoyo, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (15 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
El cruce Euro frente a franco suizo (Eur/Chf), vuelve a negociarse por debajo de la zona de los 1.0900. A pesar del santo reciente, creemos que su patrón de medio largo plazo, sigue sugiriendo la continuación de la presión vendedora hacia el soporte horario de los 1.0792 (mínimo del 03/05/2017).

Por lo tanto, salimos a mercado en cortos, para la búsqueda de objetivo en el soporte citado. No olvidemos zona de respeto o stop en los 1.0900.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (16 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, ultima sesión de la semana y el precio se ha ido alcista cuando yo iba bajista, por suerte se ha ido tan directo que no me ha dado oportunidad de entrar. Al final la semana se queda en negativo con un total de -3.43%.

16 de Junio Sin operaciones - YouTube

Nos vemos el Lunes, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (16 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
El crudo finalmente reanuda su fuerte declive iniciado desde los 52.-dólares por barril, lo que hace que su estructura técnica lo vuelva a dejar expuesto a posibles mayores pérdidas. El soporte de referencia / inflexión lo ubico en los 43.76 (mínimo del pasado 5 de mayo).

En la perspectiva del largo / medio plazo, el oro negro se ha recuperado del fuerte declive del pasado año. Sin embargo, considero que es posible una mayor vulnerabilidad en el commoditie.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (19 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, lunes de nuevo y empezamos la semana con una sesión larga y algo tensa pues a parte de irse el precio en contra a primeras luego se ha quedado atascado en menos de 10pips, aunque finalmente acabé la sesión en positivo.

19 de Junio +0.49% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (19 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
Para la jornada de hoy, salgo en cortos en el cruce euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd) con el siguiente planteamiento:

•	Salida a mercado entorno a los 1.1165, con un stop ubicado en los 1.1216, mientras que el take lo establezco en los 1.1113. La estrategia la marco en un uno a uno, eso sí teniendo en cuenta la activación de un trailing stop cuando avance en los +25 puntos.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, segundo día de la semana y hoy de nuevo ha tocado acabar la sesión en modo recuperación. Tras unos últimos minutos tensos al final se ha logrado, así con un total de +0.52%.

20 de Junio +0.52% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (20 Jun 2017)

*Protegemos Eur/Usd*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Procedemos a proteger la posición dada en el día de ayer en cortos para el cruce Euro frente al Dólar (Eur/Usd), tal y como dijimos activaríamos un trailing stop al llegar a los +25.-puntos, por lo tanto, ahora toca esperar a su llegada a objetivo.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.::






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> Para la jornada de hoy, salgo en cortos en el cruce euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd) con el siguiente planteamiento:
> 
> •	Salida a mercado entorno a los 1.1165, con un stop ubicado en los 1.1216, mientras que el take lo establezco en los 1.1113. La estrategia la marco en un uno a uno, eso sí teniendo en cuenta la activación de un trailing stop cuando avance en los +25 puntos.
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (21 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión tensa hoy también, el mercado se ha quedado en un rango menor de 10 pips lo que hace que cualquier movimiento mínimo sea bastante importante. Al final 2 operaciones negativas que han sumado una pérdida del 1.41%.

21de Junio -1.41% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (21 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente nos expulsa del mercado el Trailing stop (en la operación de cortos en euro frente al dólar); pero con el resultado positivo en +25 puntos, tal y como indicaba una de las pautas marcadas en nuestra operatoria.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (22 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, de nuevo el mercado ha ido en contra de mi tendencia pero aún así he podido entrar al mercado. La operación la he cerrado manualmente pues no podía seguir monitorizándola pero ha sido positiva, así que hoy he sumado +2.96%.

22 de Junio +2.96% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 14:46 ----------

Buenos días traders, de nuevo el mercado ha ido en contra de mi tendencia pero aún así he podido entrar al mercado. La operación la he cerrado manualmente pues no podía seguir monitorizándola pero ha sido positiva, así que hoy he sumado +2.96%.

22 de Junio +2.96% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (22 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

La plata mantiene su operatoria bajista. El soporte más próximo lo ubico en los 16.17.-dólares, al cual le sigue otro más robusto en los 15.70. Por el contrario, la resistencia clave la tengo establecida en los 16.93.-dólares, coincidiendo con el 38.2% de retroceso fibo. Por lo tanto, su estructura de precio lo muestra proclive al registro de mayores pérdidas.

Ahora bien, mientras los precios permanezcan por debajo de los 16.93, me mantengo en cortos en el mercado hacia la búsqueda de los 15.70, teniendo en cuenta que protegeré posición en los 16.17.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (23 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, acabamos una semana más, hoy el precio parecía que se iba a escapar pero acabó retrocediendo dando una entrada que prometía mucho, aunque al final no consiguió la fuerza necesaria para hacer una buena ruptura pero dejó un buen profit de +0.80%.

23 de Junio +0.80% - YouTube

Y así lo dejamos hasta el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (23 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
Aunque el cruce libra frente al dólar (Gbp/Usd) “conocido como cable”, haya recuperado el soporte horario del 1.2636 y continúe por el momento extendiendo su rebote; su estructura de precio, lo muestra vulnerable a reanudar su declive. La resistencia más próxima a vigilar la ubico en los 1.2818.
En el medio / largo plazo, el patrón bajista se ha acentuado mucho más tras el voto del Brexit, lo cual lo deja expuesto a mayores declives. De tal manera que sigo posicionándome del lado bajista con stop en zona de resistencia horaria establecida en los 1.2818.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (26 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con una sesión que de primeras parecía que podía dar buenos beneficios pues el precio rompió a favor, pero a la espera del retroceso al final se fue en contra sin llegar a dar señal, con lo que acaba un día de contemplar el mercado y entrenar la paciencia.

26 de Junio Sin operaciones - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (26 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad), continúa consolidando su reciente gran caída. El soporte horario o más débil a tener en cuenta, lo ubico en los 1.3165. Su estructura de precio lo muestra proclive a reanudar su declive hacia el soporte de los 1.3010.
Por lo tanto, me pongo cortos a mercado, sobre los 1.3242, con stop en los 1.3350, con la finalidad inicial de ir a buscar destino en los 1.3018. Tendré en cuenta que el quiebre de los 1.3165, me hará tomar decisiones al respecto, como será la activación de un stop flotante y cerrar mitad de mi posición.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (27 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy la sesión ha empezado muy bien, con las ondas bien formadas a favor de nuestra tendencia, pero las noticias sobre el euro han hecho cambiar la tendencia bruscamente y aunque ha habido una segunda oportunidad, al final se ha quedado la sesión en una pérdida total de -1.33%.

27 de Junio -1.33% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (27 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

En lo que respecta a la posición que facilite en el día de ayer en el cruce Usd/Cad, indico que procedo a proteger la misma y cerrare mitad de lotes al llegar los precios a los 1.3165, zona a partir de la cual cerrar el cerco del trailing stop.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (28 Jun 2017)

Buenos días, sesión de las que me gustan, aunque menos didáctica, formación perfecta al iniciar la sesión y primera operación con beneficios, +2.63% y fin por hoy.

28 de Junio +2.63% - YouTube

Saludos y hasta mañana, buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (28 Jun 2017)

*Seguimos con el resto de plan en Usd/Cad*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Tras quebrar la zona establecida en la jornada de ayer, cumplimos el siguiente y último plan de la estrategia a seguir. Por lo tanto, cerramos mitad de lotes, sigue el stop de movimiento alcista, y dejamos correr hasta los 1.3010, o ya donde el mercado exija.
En lo que respecta a la posición que facilite en el día de ayer en el cruce Usd/Cad, indico que procedo a proteger la misma y cerrare mitad de lotes al llegar los precios a los 1.3165, zona a partir de la cual cerrar el cerco del trailing stop.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:8:







iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> En lo que respecta a la posición que facilite en el día de ayer en el cruce Usd/Cad, indico que procedo a proteger la misma y cerrare mitad de lotes al llegar los precios a los 1.3165, zona a partir de la cual cerrar el cerco del trailing stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (29 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders,hoy he tenido un error garrafal que me ha hecho perder la oportunidad de entrar en una buena operación. Me he quedado esperando demasiado para poner la orden y el precio se ha disparado y se me ha pasado... en fin que se le va a hacer, asumir el error y ya está.

29 de Junio Sin operaciones por error mÃ­o - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (29 Jun 2017)

*Objetivo cumplido en Usd/Cad*

Buenas tardes amigos;

Finalmente, la estructura fue cumplida de manera estricta en el cruce Dólar frente al Cad (Usd/Cad). El cruce cumplió el 50% de objetivo, llegando finalmente a quebrar incluso la zona de los 1.3010, por lo tanto, doy por concluida la operación en cortos para el cruce.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.:rolleye:






iron34 dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos;
> 
> Tras quebrar la zona establecida en la jornada de ayer, cumplimos el siguiente y último plan de la estrategia a seguir. Por lo tanto, cerramos mitad de lotes, sigue el stop de movimiento alcista, y dejamos correr hasta los 1.3010, o ya donde el mercado exija.
> En lo que respecta a la posición que facilite en el día de ayer en el cruce Usd/Cad, indico que procedo a proteger la misma y cerrare mitad de lotes al llegar los precios a los 1.3165, zona a partir de la cual cerrar el cerco del trailing stop.
> ...


----------



## Isfxtrader (30 Jun 2017)

Buenos días traders, última sesión del mes, entretenida, al principio el precio se ha ido a favor pero sin dar oportunidad de entrar pero luego se ha frenado y me ha dado una primera pérdida y con la segunda he recuperado con lo que he acabado con un beneficio del 0.49%. Así el mes se me queda en un total de +2.33%, que no está mal para lo complicadillo que ha sido.

30 de Junio +0.49% - YouTube

El Lunes empezamos nueva hoja en el calendario, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## iron34 (30 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
El cruce Euro frente al dólar (Eur/Usd), consolida su reciente avance negociándose por encima de la ex fuerte resistencia de los 1.1300 (máximo del 09/11/2016). El soporte más cercano a vigilar lo establezco en los 1.1076, mientras que el más duro o resistente en la zona clave de los 1.0842. Su estructura de precio lo deja proclive a seguir valorizándose en el corto plazo.
Por lo tanto, me decanto por el lado de los alcistas mientras no pierda los 1.1076.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (3 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos Julio con una sesión expres que ha durado 35min, con 2 operaciones y un total de +0.51%.

3 de Julio +0.51% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (4 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos la semana con otro día express y en modo recuperación. 2 operaciones y un beneficio total del 0.50%. Hoy la nueva plataforma me la ha liado un poco porque se me ha reiniciado el gráfico al entrarme la segunda operación y el vídeo ha quedado cortado, pero al final ha salido todo bien.

04 de Julio +0.50% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (5 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, esta semana parece que va de sesiones rápidas, hoy de nuevo en modo recuperación, 2 operaciones +0.50% total.

05 de Julio +0.50% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (6 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

Para el día de hoy, tenemos oportunidad de salida a mercado en cortos, para el cruce dólar frente a franco suizo.

La pauta de mercado es la siguiente:

Salida entorno a los 0.9631, con stop en los 0.9692, para ir a buscar recorrido entorno a los 0.9568.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (7 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha vuelto a tocar sesión express, 17minutos! 2 operaciones y un 0.51% de beneficio. Asi que dejo una semana con una perdida total de -2.52%.

7 de Julio +0.51% - YouTube

Nos vemos el Lunes, saludos y buen finde!


----------



## iron34 (7 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

En lo que respecta a la posición dada en el día de ayer en el cruce dólar frente a franco suizo (Usd/Chf), indicar que seguimos manteniendo la estructura citada.

No olviden llevar a cabo una buena gestión monetaria.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con una sesion tranquila pero acabandola en modo recuperación pero alcanzando el profit con lo que se queda en 2 operaciones y un beneficio total del 0.50%.

10 de Julio +0.50% - YouTube

Saludos a todos y buen trading.


----------



## iron34 (10 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce dólar frente al yen japonés (Usd/Jpy), aún se negocia dentro del patrón triangular simétrico, dirigiéndose hacia la resistencia de los 114.37. El mercado opera tomando como referencia el soporte de corto plazo, ubicado en los 112.83 y el soporte clave ubicado en los 108.13. Su estructura de precio lo muestra expuesto a una mayor presión compradora, aunque sería ideal esperar el quiebre de los 114.37, para tomar decisiones de incorporación al respecto.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (11 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, sesión larga hoy, el precio no acababa de girarse bajista y me ha acabado acumulando una perdida de 2.96% en 3 operaciones.

11 de Julio -2.96% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## iron34 (11 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;
El Euro frente a Franco Suizo (Eur/Chf), ha quebrado la barrera psicológica de los 1.1000, nivel sobre el cual se espera que se genere una fuerte presión compradora. Por el momento el soporte de corto plazo lo establezco en los 1.0922. Ahora mismo punto ideal de subida al tren de los alcistas mientras siga manteniendo el precio por encima del rompimiento comentado, puesto que aprecio barrera libre en subidas.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## iron34 (12 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes amigos;

El cruce dólar frente al Canadá (Usd/Cad), esta comenzado a atacar la barrera semanal de los 1.2865. De tal manera que muy atentos, puesto que un cierre semanal confirmado por debajo de dicho nivel, nos haría tomar decisiones en cortos para la búsqueda de un nuevo impulso bajista.







Un saludo y muy buen Trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (13 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión de las que me hacía falta, pues tras mucho tiempo ya con sesiones de recuperación y pérdidas, se hechaba de menos una sencilla y con buen retorno. Estos son los frutos de tener paciencia y confiar en lo que se hace. Una operación con un retorno del 8,66%, acumulando un 6.11% esta semana. Como el objetivo semanal ya lo he alcanzado superando el 3%, dejo la operativa hasta el Lunes.

13 de Julio +8.66% - YouTube

Así que saludos y buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## Isfxtrader (17 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado sesión hasta las 11:30 con una pérdida del 1.01% y sin oportunidad para recuperarla.

17 de Julio -1.01% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading.


----------



## Isfxtrader (18 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha tocado una sesión de las difíciles, pero en las que más se aprende pues se entrena el psicotrading, siendo firme y leal al sistema en el que uno confía tanto si al final se gana como si se pierde en una sesión. En total 4 operaciones, 2 de ellas con bastante slipeage y un beneficio final del 0,50%.

18 de Julio +0.50% - YouTube

Así lo dejamos por hoy, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (19 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, rápida y sencilla la sesión de esta mañana, una operación con beneficio directo lo que me ha terminado a las 10:30.

19 de Julio +1.22% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (20 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy parecia que el mercado se iba a ir en contra pero luego hizo un intento de giro, lo que dió lugar a una primera entrada al mercado, tras un seundo intento he acabado la sesión con 2 operaciones negativas y una pérdida total de -3.38%.

20 de Julio -3.38% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (21 Jul 2017)

Acabamos la semana con una sesión en modo recuperación, ya que la primera operación fué perdedora pero con la segunda recuperamos así que se acaba el día con un beneficio del 0.50% aunque la semana se queda en un total de -2.19%. Ahora toca alejarse de las gráficas hasta el Lunes.

21 de Julio +0.50% - YouTube

Saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos bien la semana, una sesión rápida con una operación que suma +1.13%.

24 de Julio +1.13% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2017)

Oye isfxtrader,..y tu no le pegas a las criptos?


----------



## Isfxtrader (26 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, una sesión difícil hoy, 3 operaciones que no he podido recuperar con lo que me ha dejado una pérdida total de 4.74%.

26 de Julio -4.74% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## davitin (26 Jul 2017)

Isfxtrader dijo:


> Buenos días traders, una sesión difícil hoy, 3 operaciones que no he podido recuperar con lo que me ha dejado una pérdida total de 4.74%.
> 
> 26 de Julio -4.74% - YouTube
> 
> Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!



Si esto va a ser simplemente una publicidad para tu blog sin interaccion mejor no publiques nada mas.


----------



## Isfxtrader (26 Jul 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si esto va a ser simplemente una publicidad para tu blog sin interaccion mejor no publiques nada mas.



Perdón si te ha molestado que no te contestase, andaba con algo de prisa y pensaba hacerlo más tarde. En cuanto a criptomonedas se poco y no me he interesado aún por ellas, gracias.


----------



## Isfxtrader (27 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, el precio se ha ido en contra nada mas abrir la sesión, pero tras 2 ondas que denotaban debilidad bajista he entrado largo consiguiendo un pequeo beneficio del 0.20%.

27 de Julio +0.20% - YouTube

Y con esto lo dejamos hasta mañana, saludos y buentrading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (28 Jul 2017)

Buenos dias traders, acabamos esta semana con otra sesión en negativo, 2 operaciones que me restan un total de 3.40% dejandome la semana en un total de -6.82%.

28 de Julio -3.40% - YouTube

Seguimos el Lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (30 Jul 2017)

No he seguido este hilo ya que el daytrading lo considero como jugar a adivinar lo que van a hacer las "manos pequeñas" y eso es como el casino. 

Aunque tengo curiosidad de que haya alcanzado 25 páginas el hilo. 

¿Tienes una tabla donde pueda ver tus resultados diarios o podrías decirme qué rentabilidad has obtenido hasta la fecha y con cuantas operaciones?

Thx.


----------



## Isfxtrader (31 Jul 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy he tenido una sesión durilla, para empezar era la última sesión del mes y el contador estaba en negativo lo que psicológicamente ya tiene un peso negativo, tras 3 operaciones negativas bastante seguidas ha entrado la cuarta que no ha logrado alcanzar el profit por bien poco y se ha dado la vuelta aunque al menos esta no me ha restado, pero es un golpe que cuesta digerir. Al final la sesión se ha quedado en -4.34% elevando el resultado del mes a una pérdida del 9.89% siendo así la peor del año.

31 de Julio -4.34% - YouTube

Mañana estrenamos mes, espero que sea mejor jajaja, saludos y buen trading!

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 16:36 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No he seguido este hilo ya que el daytrading lo considero como jugar a adivinar lo que van a hacer las "manos pequeñas" y eso es como el casino.
> 
> Aunque tengo curiosidad de que haya alcanzado 25 páginas el hilo.
> 
> ...



Buenas Jdnec_wow, los resultados de este ao son: 

Enero 40 operaciones 15 positivas y un beneficio del 7,47%
Febrero 29 operaciones 14 positivas y una pérdida del 1.55%
Marzo 34 operaciones 16 positivas y un beneficio del 5.38%
Abril 28 operaciones 14 positivas y un beneficio del 24.57%
Mayo 24 operaciones 11 positivas y un beneficio del 14.79%
Junio 25 operaciones 9 positivas y un beneficio del 2.33%
Julio 38 operaciones 13 positivas y una perdida del 9.89%
Total del año +43.09%.

Saludos y gracias

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 16:37 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham le da un THANKS al autor de este jilo y promete pumpearlo cuando este bajo la EMA 50
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



Gracias clapham2, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (1 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos el mes con una sesión sencilla, 1 operación y un retorno del 1.25%.

1 de Agosto +1.25% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (7 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, tras una semana de descanso, volvemos a la carga, hoy ha tocado sesión de recuperación, 2 operaciones y un beneficio final del 0.50%.

7 de Agosto +0.50% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (8 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, la sesión de hoy ha sido sencilla, una sola operación que tras un buen impulso me ha cerrado la operación con un beneficio del 1,48%, con lo que terminamos por hoy.

8 de Agosto +148% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (9 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy el precio se ha ido sin darme señal casi hasta fin de sesión, despues me ha dado una que me ha retornado una pérdida del 1,20%.

9 de Agosto -1.20% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (10 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy ha sido otro de esos dias sencillos, una operación con un retorno del 0.39%.

10 de Agosto +0.39% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (11 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, 2 operaciones hoy, recuperada la primera queda la sesión en +0.52% y acabo la semana con un beneficio del 1.69%.

11 de Agosto +0.52% - YouTube

Continuamos el lunes, saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## Isfxtrader (14 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, empezamos la semana con una sesión tranquila, el precio se giró y no dió pie a entrar con lo que se quedo en 0 operaciones.

14 de Agosto sin operaciones - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading


----------



## Isfxtrader (15 Ago 2017)

Buenos
días traders, hoy he intentado grabar la sesión con un programa nuevo
pero al final no se ha grabado bien por lo que no hay vídeo, pero os
pongo la instantanea de la sesión que ha acabado con 2 operaciones que
me han sumado una pérdida del 2.49%. Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen
trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (22 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, tras una semana rara con un solo día con operaciones, empiezo esta semana con cambios en el sistema debido al drawdown máximo alcanzado la semana pasada. Poco a poco iré explicando el sistema, que sigue muy parecido al anterior, pero buscando un patrón algo diferente. En la sesión de hoy me salieron 2 operaciones con las que perdí un total de 2.49%.

22 de Agosto -2.49% - YouTube

Seguimos mañana, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (23 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, hoy parecía que la sesión iba a ser sencilla pues parecia que rompia soporte a favor de mi primera operación, pero se dió la vuelta y con la segunda no pude recuperar, al final sumé una pérdida del 1.67%.

23 de Agosto -1.67% - YouTube

Mañana más, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Isfxtrader (24 Ago 2017)

Buenos días traders, seguimos con la mala racha, tras una bajada importante el precio se ha atascado y me ha dejado 2 operaciones negativas con lo que hoy resto 2.78%.

24 de Agosto -2.78% - YouTube

Mañana mas, saludos y buen trading!


----------



## Cluster (31 Ago 2017)

Pues yo opero acciones americanas desde siempre.
Por cierto intenté subir hace un momento una simple captura, no he podido. Creo que porque no he sabido. Me pide una url. Subí la captura a Lightshot para obtener la url pero no sale ninguna captura de nada. A ver que sale el enlace del vídeo. 
AIG - YouTube

---------- Post added 31-ago-2017 at 18:57 ----------

Anda...pues no sale... pues no se ...


----------

